# cardboard bobbins?



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've been reading here and there, and have seen people storing yarn on cardboard bobbins. They look just like a regular wheel bobbin but are made up of cardboard. Where can I find such an animal? a search only comes up with those flat things or nylon bobbins. 
I've been working on taxes all day, so my mind is search impaired!:help:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

One of the Ladies at the girls get away last month uses toilet paper rolls to store yarn on. 

It seemed to work ok for her........plus it was dirt cheap!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Caren said:


> One of the Ladies at the girls get away last month uses toilet paper rolls to store yarn on.
> 
> It seemed to work ok for her........plus it was dirt cheap!


I use them too but they have their limits. TP tubes don't let you unwind the yarn or ply or whatever like a bobbin that fits the flyer does.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Leclerc makes some plastic ones.
http://www.yarn.com/product/leclerc-styrene-spools/
I think some of the other loom companies make them with cardboard cores and plastic ends.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Leclerc makes some plastic ones.
> http://www.yarn.com/product/leclerc-styrene-spools/
> I think some of the other loom companies make them with cardboard cores and plastic ends.


THANK YOU! I think that these will work just fine! I really LOVE my Schacht wheel, but the prices on the regular bobbins is downright ridiculous...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you have scotch tension these won't work, there is not groove in the band


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Halcyon Yarn carries the cardboard bobbins - weavers use them.

I was going to get some, but the shipping about did me in (cross border can be expensive).

I went on eBay and found someone selling old weaving pirns by the dozen and bought two dozen of those. They just arrived today!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> If you have scotch tension these won't work, there is not groove in the band


It doesn't matter. I'm just looking for bobbins that I can store yarn on. I plan on off winding using my bobbin winder that my DH made.


----------

